# Dexcom One (probably) to come to the NHS on prescription (alongside Libre 2)



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542899356612923393


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 1, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542899356612923393


Ahhh.  You just beat me to it!


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 2, 2022)

I was a little bit excited by this news but looking at the dexcom website it doesn't look they is a receiver for it. Unless I'm missing something which means it's out for me.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 2, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I was a little bit excited by this news but looking at the dexcom website it doesn't look they is a receiver for it. Unless I'm missing something which means it's out for me.


Oh looks like I may have got that wrong.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 2, 2022)

We were hoping it would be approved by last clinic (at the start of this month) but we’re told it will still be a few months. So yeah for us it’s great.


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 2, 2022)

Self funders note that the 3 month starter pack costs the same as 3 months of libre, will try it after my libre


----------



## Amity Island (Jul 2, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542899356612923393


Hello, 

Is this better than the libre? Can we switch? How long do the sensors last? How do they compare?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 2, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Is this better than the libre?


It's a CGM (so no need to scan: results will appear immediately on whatever you're using to receive them). Maybe it's more reliable or more accurate; I think that's unclear. It's different (so probably uses different glue) so may work for people who can't get on with Libre.

It looks very much like it's a deliberately crippled G6 (so they're producing something roughly matching the price of Libre in order to compete). So G6 can be calibrated with test strips but the One can't, G6 has some predictive/trend based alarms but this doesn't. G6 can connect to two devices (a phone and a pump) and this can't.


Amity Island said:


> Can we switch?


I think that's the intent, but we'll see.


Amity Island said:


> How long do the sensors last?


10 days. And you also need a transmitter (batteries last for 3 months, apparently). As @Lucyr notes they're selling 3 months of what's needed for £299, so I guess for the NHS it'll work out close to what Libre costs.

Compatibility with smart phones is _much _more restrictive than Libre. By the looks of it you need a phone made by Apple or Samsung. There's apparently a receiver (for all the rest of us) but I don't see information on how much that costs (and I've no idea how that might work out for the NHS (looks like the G6 receiver costs £290, so about the cost of a refurbished iPhone anyway).


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 2, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Compatibility with smart phones is _much _more restrictive than Libre. By the looks of it you need a phone made by Apple or Samsung. There's apparently a receiver (for all the rest of us) but I don't see information on how much that costs (and I've no idea how that might work out for the NHS (looks like the G6 receiver costs £290, so about the cost of a refurbished iPhone anyway).


but surelly if we didn't have a compatible smart phone the receiver would be supiled. well at least hopfully, if sensors them slef are chepper then the g6 ones maybe the reciver wil aslo be cheeper.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 2, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> but surelly if we didn't have a compatible smart phone the receiver would be supiled. well at least hopfully, if sensors them slef are chepper then the g6 ones maybe the reciver wil aslo be cheeper.


I'd guess so, and I'd guess Dexcom would be giving the NHS a good deal on them (on the basis that they'd sell more sensors and transmitters by doing that). I think we just don't know yet.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't see the advantage of switching to it - Libre sensors stick to me OK, they tell me what I need to know about trends, it confirms that boluses and corrections are taking effect.  As with my pump the bolus wizard is on the Glucometer/remote control, I still need to test anyway or take a view myself re IOB etc and guesstimate a bolus or correction to tell the pump manually to deliver it.  Can't see a 'disabled' G6 offering any advantage - or am I missing something here?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 2, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Can't see a 'disabled' G6 offering any advantage - or am I missing something here?


No, that seems about right to me. I also find Libre fine, and I'm fine scanning it. If my phone was supported I'd be a little more tempted to try and get it (because I wouldn't need to scan) but I think I'd still feel the difference was a bit marginal.


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 2, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I don't see the advantage of switching to it - Libre sensors stick to me OK, they tell me what I need to know about trends, it confirms that boluses and corrections are taking effect.  As with my pump the bolus wizard is on the Glucometer/remote control, I still need to test anyway or take a view myself re IOB etc and guesstimate a bolus or correction to tell the pump manually to deliver it.  Can't see a 'disabled' G6 offering any advantage - or am I missing something here?


My phone is difficult scanning the libre, takes it a few attempts to scan, but you don’t need to scan dexcom. I can use a diy app for libre to avoid scanning issues but that doesn’t come with any analysis software, and I doubt I’d be able to use it if I had sensors funded, so an alternative where I can use the official app and get results without scanning is good. I’m also allergic to libre adhesive and have to take antihistamines to reduce the itching, so an alternative option that I’m hoping has different adhesive will be worth a go.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 2, 2022)

Just because it has no avetage to one person doesn't mean it won't have any others. Although yes there do seem to more average to the g6(can alert you about more things being one of them) but I think to me this still seems worth ago if offered)


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 2, 2022)

hmmm so you can’t share data with another phone like with the G6 which is a huge downside for us as that’s one of the massive benefits about having it for our kid. We’ll have to talk to our team about whether it’s suitable for us. We really like the G6 and were excited to not have to self fund it 

I wonder if it will work with sugarmate which would be a workaround.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 2, 2022)

Thebearcametoo said:


> hmmm so you can’t share data with another phone like with the G6 which is a huge downside for us as that’s one of the massive benefits about having it for our kid. We’ll have to talk to our team about whether it’s suitable for us. We really like the G6 and were excited to not have to self fund it
> 
> I wonder if it will work with sugarmate which would be a workaround.


Yes there are some disadvantages I'm still hopping that the other guidelines about choice. I'm interested what's I start working again in the predictive alarms the other dexcoms offer


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 2, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I'm interested what's I start working again in the predictive alarms the other dexcoms offer


I thought predictive alarms were one of the things not available with the Dexcom One, but this chart doesn't mention them (at all, unless that's what "Urgent Low alert" means): https://www.dexcom.com/en-GB/compare-cgm-systems

(It does look like while G6 will work on smartwatches (well, the Apple Watch), One won't.)


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 2, 2022)

If this version of the Dexcom doesn't have the calibration, which is necessary with all CGMs occasionally when you get wayward reasons. I only need to do it once every couple months if at all. And unlike Abbott, Dexcom will send you a replacement sensor in the event of failure by next day delivery. Mind you, their delivery centre is barely four miles from where I live.

For sure, the Dexcom works well at low blood sugars far better than the Libre in my experience of both. And the sticky stuff is better, so I have to be meticulous about shaving the patch of my abdomen, otherwise it' like a waxing.

And now that the Dexcom G7 has got a CE certification it should appear in th UK soon. The G7 is claimed to be ready for readings 5 minutes after application, unlike the G6 which takes 2 hours, my only complaint about the G6.

I don't believe that it the One will not work with Apple Watches. They tell folk the G6 doesn't work with and iOS above 14.2, but I'm on 15.5 and it works just fine. If you can get the App on an Apple phone, it will appear on an Apple watch


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 2, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I thought predictive alarms were one of the things not available with the Dexcom One, but this chart doesn't mention them (at all, unless that's what "Urgent Low alert" means): https://www.dexcom.com/en-GB/compare-cgm-systems
> 
> (It does look like while G6 will work on smartwatches (well, the Apple Watch), One won't.)


Yes I was saying that was a disadvantage so I'm still kind of half hoping the other ones like the g6 at least eventually get picked up. But dexcom one might do if they don't


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 2, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> If this version of the Dexcom doesn't have the calibration, which is necessary with all CGMs occasionally when you get wayward reasons. I only need to do it once every couple months if at all. And unlike Abbott, Dexcom will send you a replacement sensor in the event of failure by next day delivery. Mind you, their delivery centre is barely four miles from where I live.
> 
> For sure, the Dexcom works well at low blood sugars far better than the Libre in my experience of both. And the sticky stuff is better, so I have to be meticulous about shaving the patch of my abdomen, otherwise it' like a waxing.
> 
> And now that the Dexcom G7 has got a CE certification it should appear in th UK soon. The G7 is claimed to be ready for readings 5 minutes after application, unlike the G6 which takes 2 hours, my only complaint about the G6.



It's 30 minute for g7 (I watch slot of diabetic YouTubers and one of the interviewed the CEO of dexcom and the warm up time was discussed)


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jul 2, 2022)

Another point could be that the introduction of Dexcom may give Abbott a gentle reminder to sort out reliability issues of Libre 2 and wider availability of Libre 3?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 2, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> If you can get the App on an Apple phone, it will appear on an Apple watch


It's a different app to the G6 one. I suspect it's possible for them to cause it not to work with the Apple Watch and it looks like the kind of daft thing they're doing to differentiate the two products.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2022)

I was merely saying about why I didn't think it would be an advantage for me, personally - never suggesting in the slightest that it wouldn't be for anyone else - Lucyr is a case in point - yes she would benefit  - on the assumption she isn't equally allergic to Dexcom's adhesive etc - but that's always in the lap of the Gods when you try anything.


----------

